# Remedy residual



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a 12 ac field planted with sorgham sudan 200 . The milk weed is bad. I was going to plant alfalfa this aug in the field after cutting the sorghum . Local ss agent said spray remedy to kill milk weeds with no residual effects. My agent says have to spray remedy with another product to kill . Then the other product would be on setter of the residual. Anybody have any input?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I was told by the sales rep of the company that makes remedy that it is safe to plant legumes including alfalfa and soybeans 21 days after spraying. Now it does not say that on the label, it says you can plant grasses after 21 days but doesn't say anything about legumes but the company rep assured me it was okay. I had some fields that were infested with dewberry briars that I sprayed with remedy a month ago that I intend to plant soybeans in as soon as the ground dries up enough. The remedy really put a hurting on those briars.


----------

